# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Anyone Pre-Order the Mark One Yet?  $4,999

## RedSox2013

Just curious if anyone has pre-ordered the Mark One Carbon Fiber 3d printer yet.  I see they are up for pre-order on the site right here for $4,999:http://markforged.net/product/mark-one-pre-order/

We are a couple months into the 'second half of 2014'.  Does anyone know when these will begin shipping.  I look forward to see these in action by those who are not representing MarkForge.

----------

